

Mono 3.8.0 is released - mrry
http://www.mono-project.com/docs/about-mono/releases/3.8.0/

======
shahid-pk
And their are official mono 3.8.0 packages for Debian and Centos Derivates
here. [http://www.mono-project.com/download/#download-lin](http://www.mono-
project.com/download/#download-lin)

Great to see linux supported again as a first class citizen.The future is
bright

